# Mike holt electrical theory



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Good to know, never thought of his stuff in a less than great light.


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

While I have it and liked the book, I believe like he said in one of his dvds (maybe Intro to PV) where a physicist told him his theory was wrong he answered beautifully. Hes trying to encompass a very difficult concept in plain speech. This isnt a quantum physics level book, just a broad brushstroke with concepts related to the field. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I love Holt , despite the fact he's forever and a day captive to the empirical NEC take on electrical theory

For any spark to be well rounded is to rise above the theory constraints imposed , provided and profited on by Holt......., _learn_ foreign systems , _learn_ foreign theory juxtaposed to NEC theory

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Holt, Has some very good stuff, I find him personally to be a tad arrogant (due to a discussion I had with him) BUT he has done a lot of good stuff to help electricians furhther themselves in the trade.

For the average electrician they seldom have a need for theroy in the field.

Not saying you should not learn theroy but learning the NEC will serve you better in most situations.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I love Holt , despite the fact he's forever and a day captive to the empirical NEC take on electrical theory
> 
> For any spark to be well rounded is to rise above the theory constraints imposed , provided and profited on by Holt......., _learn_ foreign systems , _learn_ foreign theory juxtaposed to NEC theory
> 
> ~CS~



Is this where all the riser straps comes from?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Best forum ever. Those guys are a blast. They have a sense of humor that we need here. 
Don't worry Mike won't email the crap out of you.


----------



## ElectricalArtist (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree with you guys, his videos are great and gave me the confidence to pursue my licence, it's just that I payed 1200 for this training and theory bieng the first of the training DVDs I expected it to be as good as the code videos . I refuse to skip it and start off with that bad habit. I've had the ultimate training library since Friday and I've spent 1-3 hours a day studying every word until I completely understand the concept . This theory part is gonna take more time since it's poorly made but I figure 1 hour a day for 12- 18 months and I'm sure il be ready for the test. I have 10 plus years in the field and watching understanding the nec 2017 live on YouTube along with his other stuff on YouTube showed me how easily I can learn when I apply myself . I've learned more the past month or so from him than in 10 years as far as code but I've been studying more than ever too

For anyone whose affraid of the nec , I promise you that more you try the more you will succeed .


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I like/love to troubleshoot and have found that understanding theory is beneficial for the process. It has help simplify and organize my method of troubleshooting.

For me visualizing the "flow" of current helps a lot. 

Start at the transformer then to the load and back to the transformer. 

Understanding this concept will help a lot.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

But that _'flow_' is constrained to an NEC *TN-C-S* system Roger


~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> But that _'flow_' is constrained to an NEC *TN-C-S* system Roger
> 
> 
> ~CS~




Oh brother,.................. it's amazing to watch a rooster strut about the barnyard puffing up all his feathers trying to attract hens....

I'm still trying to figure out the part about the CEO who also codes all the custom software programs your vast organization runs on.................


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

We did mike holts code update video for our renewal. Pretty dull. Looks like his son is going to follow in his footsteps. We used to have our own code guru to teach us, but now he is retired. He could speak until he would lose his voice for seven hours straight. Always kept it somewhat interesting.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

brian john said:


> Holt, I find him personally to be a tad arrogant (due to a discussion I had with him)


I came to the same conclusion after having a discussion with him after a code update class. I have attended numerous code update classes where he was the instructor. He has a tendency to side track way too much !! 
When I attend a code update class thats what I want code update .........


----------

